# capriolo e funivia - divisione in sillabe



## Blechi

Ciao bella gente!

Mio figlio sta facendo i compiti e mi è venuto un dubbio.
Il libro riunisce nel gruppo di "trisillabici" le parole:

- capriolo
- funivia

ed altre.

Io dividerei così: ca-prio-lo  e fu-ni-vi-a

ma magari mi confondo con iati e dittonghi di altre lingue.

Potete illuminarmi? Giuro che non gli faccio i compiti. Voglio capire io!


----------



## magosil79

*C*iao,
non ho dubbi riguardo a fu-ni-vi-a (dove l'accento è su -vi-).
Per quanto riguarda l'altra parola mi viene spontaneo dividerla in ca-pri-o-lo.
Io pronuncio questa parola come [kapri'òlo]


----------



## Necsus

Il fonema _io_ di _capriolo_ è un dittongo (ascendente), dal momento che l'accento cade sulla _o_, quindi si tratta di un'unità sillabica indivisibile: _ca-priò-lo_. 
Il fonema _ia_ di _funivia_ invece è uno iato, in quanto l'accento cade sulla _i_, quindi va diviso: _fu-ni-vì-a_.
E il li-bro di tu-o fi-glio, be'...


----------



## Blechi

Necsus said:


> Il fonema _io_ di _capriolo_ è un dittongo (ascendente), dal momento che l'accento cade sulla _o_, quindi si tratta di un'unità sillabica indivisibile: _ca-priò-lo_.
> Il fonema _ia_ di _funivia_ invece è uno iato, in quanto l'accento cade sulla _i_, quindi va diviso: _fu-ni-vì-a_.
> E il li-bro di tu-o fi-glio, be'...


 
Speravo proprio nella risposta di un pezzo da 90! Grazie Necsus. Ricordavo giusto, ma volevo conferme prima di mettere apertamente in discussione il libro perché faccio sempre il possibile affinché i bambini non perdano la fiducia cieca nei loro libri di testo. Sono all'antica?


----------



## Necsus

Be', sul fatto di non far perdere loro la fiducia sono d'accordo, sul fatto che debba essere cieca, un po' meno. Come è stato spesso detto nel forum, alcune delle regole che governano la lingua sono tutt'altro che scritte su pietra, e altre lasciano spazio a interpretazioni diverse. La curiosità quindi di controllare l'esattezza e l'attualità di quanto è scritto nei libri di testo, secondo me va assecondata. Ma chiudo qui l'off topic.


----------



## magosil79

Vorrei cercare di spiegare perchè secondo me la parola 'capriolo' dovrebbe essere sillabata come ca-pri-o-lo. 
Che cos'è un dittongo? Un dittongo è la combinazione di una semivocale (o semicononante) e di una vocale. Se la semivocale precede la vocale si parla di 'dittongo ascendente'; se la vocale precede la semiconsonante si parla di 'dittongo discendente'. In italiano le semivocali che formano dittonghi si trascrivono con le lettere _i_ e_ u,_ ma la pronuncia (in IPA) è [j] e [w]. Nella parola 'piazza' per es. _ia_ è un dittongo, la pronuncia infatti è ['p*ja*ttsa]. Si parla di iato quando si hanno due vocali vicine pronunciate separatamente come nella parola 'viale' [vi'ale]. Ora io pronuncio la parola 'capriolo' come [kapri'òlo] e non [ka'prjòlo], così anche lo Zanichelli. Per cui nella parola 'capr*io*lo' -io- è uno iato, e le due vocali sono il nucleo sillabico di due sillabe diverse.


----------



## marco.cur

Nei dizionari on line, il Sabatini-Coletti lo riporta come quadrisillabo, il Gabrielli come trisillabo, il Treccani riporta anche la dizione capriuolo come termine letterario.

Il Devoto-Oli (cartaceo, 1971) non riporta la sillabazione, ma usa la dizione caprïòlo, con la dieresi sulla i, il che fa pensare a uno iato.


----------



## o-nami

Il Devoto-Oli 2011 lo sillaba come *ca-pri-ò-lo*, sostenendo quindi la tesi dello iato.
Io, magari sbagliando, l'avrei sillabato decisamente così anche prima.


----------



## effeundici

Anche per me, a orecchio, è uno iato. *capri-olo*

Ciao


----------



## Vekkio

Non sono un esperto di fonetica, e prima di leggere la discussione avrei detto che anch'io pronuncio la parola 'capriolo' come [kapri'òlo] (quindi quadrisillabo), ma pensando all'etimologia, da [kàpro], mi viene da pensare che la pronuncia corretta, seppur non utilizzata, potrebbe essere [ka'prjòlo] (quindi trisillabo)... poi bisognerebbe verificare su specifici testi di fonetica.


----------



## Necsus

Prendo atto della non univocità dei pareri dei dizionari in merito alla questione, e del fatto che probabilmente è impossibile stabilire una verità che venga accettata da tutti, però rimango francamente dell'idea che ho esposto nel mio primo post, e cioè che _capriolo_ è una parola trisillaba.

Mi permetto di aggiungere qualcosa a quanto detto da _magosil_ su dittonghi e iati. Intanto va premesso che la caratteristica delle semiconsonanti /j/ e /w/ è di avere una durata molto più breve delle rispettive vocali /i/ e /u/, in quanto l'articolazione passa subito alla vocale che segue, infatti non possono essere articolate da sole, devono essere appoggiate a una vocale (tonica o atona). Fatto, questo, che ha contribuito ad alimentare una discussione, come viene detto da Serianni nella sua Grammatica [I,48], «sulla autonomia fonologica di /j/ e /w/, dato che sono poche le coppie unidivergenti _[=che differiscono per un singolo elemento]_ in cui le due consonanti si oppongano alle vocali omorganiche _[=con lo stesso punto di articolazione]_, individuando diversi significati. Ricordiamo, per /j/-/i/: _alleviamo_ da _allevare_/alle'vjamo/-_alleviamo_ da _alleviare_/ allevi'amo/, _spianti_ da _spiantare_/ 'spjanti/-_spianti_ participio di _spiare_/spi'anti». 
E più avanti aggiunge un'osservazione che potrebbe forse essere valida anche per la difformità di pareri in merito al numero di sillabe del ruminante in questione: 
«In molti casi la pronuncia può oscillare tra (i) e (j): _viale_ e _viaggio_, ad esempio, si realizzano normalmente con (i), per influsso di _via_, a cui sono trasparentemente connessi; però in pronunce rapide di passa facilmente a ['vjale] e ['viaddzo]».

Esposti i dubbi sull'autonomia filologica delle semiconsonanti e le oscillazioni della pronuncia, vorrei riportare i casi elencati sempre da Serianni per la definizione di _iato_:
a) se nessuna delle due vocali è _i_ o _u_;
b) se una delle due vocali è _i _tonica o _u_ tonica e l'altra è _a, e, o_;
c) nelle composizioni, purché si avverta il rapporto tra prefisso e base: _riavere_; _diarchia; suesposto; triangolo_; ecc.
Francamente il nostro amico capriolo non mi sembra riferibile a nessuno dei tre, essendo apparentemente derivato da _capreŏlus_, diminutivo di _caprea_ (capra selvatica).
Allora mi chiedo: qual è la ragione, qui non contemplata, per cui si dovrebbe considerare uno iato il fonema _io_ di capriolo, come asserito anche in questa discussione?

Ma ripeto, so che non si arriverà mai a un accordo, come accade per i vocabolari, e allora vorrei chiudere con un altro brano, tratto da 'Si dice o non si dice' di Aldo Gabrielli (sostenitore del capriolo trisillabo), a proposito della divisione in sillabe:
«Ma resta purtroppo la faccenda dei dittonghi e degli iati. [...] poiché la divisione sillabica serve in pratica soltanto nella scrittura, quando si debba spezzare una parola in fin di riga la miglior cosa è attenersi a questa regola prudenziale: _non si vada mai a capo con una vocale_»!


----------



## laurentius87

Comunque al di là della suddivisione sillabica è la fonetica a esser diversa - [ka'prjɔlo] o [kapri'ɔlo] -, e di conseguenza la pronuncia che si dà alla parola: come diceva giustamente Necsus, la durata (e il suo modo d'articolazione, che è più 'basso') differisce. La _i_ è più lunga e più marcata in uno iato.

A orecchio direi che l'ho sempre sentito pronunciare come iato e non come dittongo, analogamente a _cetriolo _o _capriola_.

P.S. il Devoto-Oli sillaba‹ca·pri·ò·lo›


----------



## Blechi

Dimentichiamo iati e dittonghi per un attimo. 
Se siamo d'accordo che funiva si divide fu-ni-vi-a, com'è possibile che capriolo si divida nello stesso modo? E cioè ca-pri-olo? Mi sembra di aver sempre sentito dire capjolo (con la come semivocale), come dice laurentius87.
Anche l'accento, mi sembra, è diverso. Infatti funiv*I*a, ma capri*O*lo.
Se sbaglio è perché faccio confusione con lo spagnolo, ma dopo aver letto tutti i post, vedo che non sono sola in questa discoteca!


----------



## infinite sadness

Il mio vocabolario li dà entrambi come quadrisillabi.


----------



## marco.cur

Blechi said:


> Se siamo d'accordo che funiva si divide fu-ni-vi-a, com'è possibile che capriolo si divida nello stesso modo? E cioè ca-pri-olo? !


Infatti nessuno ha mai parlato di ca-pri-olo, semmai di ca-prio-lo.


----------



## Blechi

marco.cur said:


> Infatti nessuno ha mai parlato di ca-pri-olo, semmai di ca-prio-lo.


 
Ciao Marcocur.

Anche io ho sempre pensato che fosse ca-prio-lo. E proprio per questo mi domando perché abbiano messo nello stesso gruppo parole come funivia e capriolo. Questo lo ho trovato in un libro di testo per le scuole elementari italiane.


----------



## laurentius87

marco.cur said:


> Infatti nessuno ha mai parlato di ca-pri-olo, semmai di ca-prio-lo.



Il Devoto-Oli e molti qui parlano di *ca-pri-o-lo*.


----------



## marco.cur

Naturalmente mi riferivo unicamente alla versione trisillaba, pensavo fosse scontato.

Blechi: ora ho capito il tuo intervento, si riferiva alla divisione in sillabe fatta dal libro, evidentemente dormivo.

Ora però mi viene un dubbio. Non è che il libro li riunisce nel gruppo di vocaboli che hanno tre o più sillabe?


----------



## facciadipietra

Ho letto ora questo thread, e per la prima volta faccio caso a una  curiosa tendenza: io stesso tendo a pronunciare _capriolo _trisillabo, riducendo la _i_ a una semivocale, e mi pare di averlo sentito pronunciare più spesso in questo modo. Ma il diffuso cognome _Caprioli _(esempio, la famosa attrice Anita Caprioli) mi pare di averlo sempre sentito pronunciare quadrisillabo, e mi sono anch'io abituato a pronunciarlo (e a pensarlo) quadrisillabo, scandendo bene la _i_, non accentata ma pienamente vocalica. Ma, ripeto, fino ad ora non ci avevo fatto caso.
Ci avete fatto caso anche voi altri?
Per quanto riguarda poi l'andare a capo o no, concordo con l'opinione di Aldo Gabrielli citata da Necsus: dati i dubbi che sempre resteranno è meglio evitare di andare a capo dividendo due vocali. Costa molto poco!


----------



## Blechi

marco.cur said:


> Naturalmente mi riferivo unicamente alla versione trisillaba, pensavo fosse scontato.
> 
> Blechi: ora ho capito il tuo intervento, si riferiva alla divisione in sillabe fatta dal libro, evidentemente dormivo.
> 
> Ora però mi viene un dubbio. Non è che il libro li riunisce nel gruppo di vocaboli che hanno tre o più sillabe?


 
Ciao. Ho ricontrollato: come avevo detto subito. Il libro (Castelli di sabbia ed. Giunti) propone un esercizio: dividere in sillabe. 
Bisillabi: 
quer*cia* / funghi / *dai*no / prato / rocce
Trisillabi:
funivia / seggiovia / capriolo / lamponi / aquila / abeti
Plurisillabi:
passeggiata / alpinista / scalatore / margherite / escursione


Avendo sempre considerato "capriolo" un _ca-prio-lo_, mi sembra strano trovarlo insieme a lam-po-ni, a-qui-le ed a-be-ti.
Poi: o "seggiovia" non è trisillabo, o quercia non è bisillabo. 

Il Collins bilingue italiano inglese pone l'accento fonico sulla "o", ma abbiamo visto che ogni dizionario dice la sua. Cercherò di sapere cosa ne dice la Crusca. 



facciadipietra said:


> Ho letto ora questo thread, e per la prima volta faccio caso a una curiosa tendenza: io stesso tendo a pronunciare _capriolo _trisillabo, riducendo la _i_ a una semivocale, e mi pare di averlo sentito pronunciare più spesso in questo modo. Ma il diffuso cognome _Caprioli _(esempio, la famosa attrice Anita Caprioli) mi pare di averlo sempre sentito pronunciare quadrisillabo, e mi sono anch'io abituato a pronunciarlo (e a pensarlo) quadrisillabo, scandendo bene la _i_, non accentata ma pienamente vocalica. Ma, ripeto, fino ad ora non ci avevo fatto caso.
> Ci avete fatto caso anche voi altri?
> Per quanto riguarda poi l'andare a capo o no, concordo con l'opinione di Aldo Gabrielli citata da Necsus: dati i dubbi che sempre resteranno è meglio evitare di andare a capo dividendo due vocali. Costa molto poco!


 
Ciao.

Io non ho mai sentito pronunciare il nome della Caprioli, ma ho già notato che a volte i cognomi, anche assomigliando a parole ben concrete, hanno un accento diverso (pensa ai paenttoni "Bauli" per esempio). Quindi il fatto che il cognome Caprioli sia quadrisillabo non mi convince che lo sia anche l'animale 

P.S. Seguo la "regola" di Necsus in tutte le lingue  ampliandola in modo esagerato: non vado mai a capo!


----------



## facciadipietra

Blechi said:


> Io non ho mai sentito pronunciare il nome della Caprioli, ma ho già notato che a volte i cognomi, anche assomigliando a parole ben concrete, hanno un accento diverso (pensa ai paenttoni "Bauli" per esempio). Quindi il fatto che il cognome Caprioli sia quadrisillabo non mi convince che lo sia anche l'animale


Sì, lo so, tutti o quasi tutti pronunciano _capriolo _trisillabo, ed è da considerare ormai pronuncia standard. Ma ciò che mi pare notevole è che nonostante la potenziale spinta analogica del dittongo _-io-_ e della stessa parola _capriolo_ pronunciata trisillaba molti italiani pronunciano senza problemi il cognome _Caprioli _scandendo quattro sillabe. E adesso mi viene in mente anche il cognome Caprioglio, che tutti, o quasi, scandiscono ca-pri-ò-glio. È notevole che nonostante le spinte analogiche i cognomi si dimostrino molto conservativi testimoniando pronunce più antiche anche se con uguali grafie.


----------



## marco.cur

Blechi said:


> Avendo sempre considerato "capriolo" un _ca-prio-lo_, mi sembra strano trovarlo insieme a lam-po-ni, a-qui-le ed a-be-ti.


Perché ti sembra strano? Hanno tutti tre sillabe.



> Poi: o "seggiovia" non è trisillabo, o quercia non è bisillabo.


Seggiovia è quadrisillabo e quercia è bisillabo.

Comunque io ho sempre pronunciato e sentito pronunciare capriolo col gruppo i-o staccato (con la dieresi sulla i).


----------



## facciadipietra

Sì, vedo che ca-pri-ò-lo è una pronuncia molto diffusa, ed è senza dubbio quella originaria, come testimoniano anche i linguisti autori dei dizionari. La pronuncia in tre sillabe (che adotto anch'io) è senz'altro più recente e dovuta a influssi analogici.


----------



## Astropolyp

Io neppure sapevo che esistesse la pronuncia _ca-priò-lo_. Ho sempre detto e (credo) sentito _ca-pri-ò-lo_...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Io dico solo come lo pronuncio: /capri'olo/, e quindi per me ha tre sillabe, una vocale "i" piena e una "o" aperta. Niente semivocali o semiconsonanti, niente jod.
E non conosco l'autore del testo del povero bimbo...
GS


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari amici,
la divisione in sillabe è centrale alla nostra discussione. Evidentemente io tendo a considerare "io" nella parola "capriòlo" uno iato e non un dittongo. Idem dicasi per "capriòla" (quella che si fa sul prato). Ma va anche detto che, accanto alla sillaba "scritta" c'è anche una sillaba, diciamo pure, "interna", che risponde a norme fonologiche e non grafiche. Per esempio, tutti noi impariamo a mettere la "s" nella sillaba "a destra": pa-sta, me-sto, a-stu-to, ma si tratta di una CONVENZIONE grafica: in realtà noi "sentiamo" che la "s" "appartiene" alla sillaba precedente. E infatti, fonologicamente, succede proprio così.
Cari saluti.
GS


----------

